# 'Tiel ate paint



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I looked away for five seconds to grab something off the floor and saw him start stripping the paint off one of the fake plants in the home. There was a collection of tiny black paint chips on the ground and in his beak. I don't think he got many in there in that time frame. I tried to get most of them off and he was happily grinding his beak afterwards. I also gave him some water, which he splashed on my face. Would giving him millet help flush whatever remains out?

Since then he's sneezed a few times and is slightly shivering, but chirping away. I'm watching out for metal poisoning. Anyone know when it might start to set in?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

How is he doing right now, if he Is showing sighns of sickness I would take him to the vet but if he's fine and acting normal then you should just keep a close eye
Tell us how it goes


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Baruch said:


> How is he doing right now, if he Is showing sighns of sickness I would take him to the vet but if he's fine and acting normal then you should just keep a close eye
> Tell us how it goes


Good avice there, that's what I'd do too. Here's hoping he didn't ingest much.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Also forgot to add... Can you take a photo of her most recent dropping


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Some of the signs of poisoning in birds is just feeling "Unwell", or could be more obvious like diarrhea or shaking. Just watch him a little more, you're doing the right thing!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone!

Kiwi is fine now and his droppings are still normal today. He hasn't done any shaking or anything since then and is acting like a normal happy bird today.

I don't think he got a lot of paint in there, I'm so glad he's ok.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm glad he's fine
He is so cute


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Aw thank you! Your tiels are adorable too!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he's beautiful! i'm so relieved he's safe


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Me too, he really scared me. :S


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

One of my budgies once ate a raw potato, so I know how you feel. I didn't know raw potato was bad for them and really panicked when I saw him shaking. He vomited about 10 minutes later and was fine after that. Birds can certainly give you a scare sometimes! Glad he's all good!


----------

